# My Setup Weak (Weakess) Link



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

My current setup :-

Onkyo SR608 AV Amp
Philips 3000 BR Player (intend to buy myself a Sony BDP S370 or 470)
KEF KHT 3005SE Silver
3 x 1.5M Audioquest Indigo + for the Front & Center Speakers
1 pair of 1M Audioquest Quartz X3 analogue inter-connect btw BR player & AV Amp
1 pce of 3M XLO/VDO ER2 cable run as digital inter-connect btw BR Player & AV Amp
1 pce of 1M Wireworld Ultraviolet 6 btw BR Player and AV Amp
1 pce of 2M Wireworld Chroma 6 btw BR player and 42" LCD TV

What cable should I run btw the AV Amp to the Sub ?
Currently don't even know what exactly is the brand use.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Since it seems you are a fan of Audioquest, I would go with a Sub-2. I am using the same Cable myself as it was given to me when I purchased my Martin Logan Depth.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Many thanks on the Sub Cables.

My current setup problem : Movies is OK, but Music wise, still lack the warm & details.

I use this setup 50% Music (mostly vocal) & 50% Movies.

Advises seem to be problem on the speakers packages.

Thinking of a few alternatives, which of them is a better choice for my application ??
Option 1 : Replace the front 3 speakers with Kef iQ30 + iQ6c
Option 2 : Mointer Audio BX2/BX1/BXC/BX-W10 
Option 3 : B&W 685/686/HTM62/ASW608

On BR Player choices : Sony BDP S570 vs Marantz UD5005. Which is better ?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

All of your speaker choices are top notch and i personally only have experiance with Monitor Audio, if i were you and had the opurtunity i would audition before i bought and made a decision, if possible.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of the B&W's and Monitor Audio. I would not worry about getting a matching Subwoofer and instead check out Hsu Research, SVS, and Chase Home Theater for your Subwoofer.

You will get a far better sub by going this route as these companies are Internet Direct and have been tested by Professional Reviewers with stellar results.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I have to agree with Bambino concerning the quality choice of your speakers....and with Jungle Jack concerning the subs.



thinking outside the box here....do you have any room treatments?


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

No room treatment.

On the sub choice : do some research, naroow down to either a REL T2 or Sunfire HRS10.

Recommendation ?


----------

